# Do You Know?



## Lynette Sneddon (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello everyone.

This is my dad on the right, Robert Sneddon, from Newarthill, Scotland. He served as an engineer on the new Nigaristan Strickline merchant ship. My dad passed away many years ago (1984). but I was hoping to learn the name of his friend sat on the left. I think the ship behind them may be the Farsistan or the New Nigaristan herself. I believe this photo was taken just before my dad left the Merchant Navy in 1967. I hope you can help x


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Lynette Sneddon said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> This is my dad on the right, Robert Sneddon, from Newarthill, Scotland. He served as an engineer on the new Nigaristan Strickline merchant ship. My dad passed away many years ago (1984). but I was hoping to learn the name of his friend sat on the left. I think the ship behind them may be the Farsistan or the New Nigaristan herself. I believe this photo was taken just before my dad left the Merchant Navy in 1967. I hope you can help x


Ship in foto (old)NIGARISTAN sold 1967 r/n ASTROMAR,1969r/n ARIS b/u 7.10.1971(your fathers last ship)


----------



## Lynette Sneddon (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you. That is much appreciated. Now I know the ship, I just need my dad's friends name. It looks like they are on one of the shore boats heading for some well deserved R&R too.


----------

